# Slow N Steady Spring 2016 - June 18-19th, 2016



## Ninja Storm (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey everybody! Come out to Slow N Steady Spring 2016! We're featuring a wide variety of events, each with two or more rounds! Hope to see you there!

*Events:*


3x3(4)
2x2(2)
4x4(2)
5x5(2)
7x7(2)
OH(3)
Skewb(3)
Megaminx(2)
Pyraminx(2, tentative 3rd)
Square-1(2)

The cost to enter is $15, and there is a 300 person competitor limit, so register before it fills up!


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 10, 2016)

Hype hype hype hype


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 10, 2016)

I cant even imagine how many people are going to this.


----------



## willtri4 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sadly I can't go.  Looks like a lot of fun though.


----------



## brandbest1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Heh idk if I can make it


----------



## biscuit (Mar 10, 2016)

That looks like a beast of a comp. Wish I could go, but I kinda highly doubt any one would be willing to drive me out to Maryland, and I ain't got that kinda money for a plane ticket.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 11, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> I cant even imagine how many people are going to this.



300


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 11, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> 300


 yeah i saw that like 5 minutes after


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 11, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> 300



nah probably a bit less

anyway I'll probably be staffing, likely for me to go, gonna go with a bunch of other NY cubers


----------



## Zac04attack (Apr 14, 2016)

This is going to be my first comp! P.S. DG if you make a comp video, I would like to give a shoutout to all the pears


----------



## Ninja Storm (Apr 19, 2016)

Registration is 50% filled up, and there's a month and a half left to register! Registration will end strictly on June 1 at 11:59, so please register by then!


----------



## jonlin (Apr 21, 2016)

tfw you can't go since you're performing at Carnegie Hall the same day

could have podium'd in minx too smh


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 22, 2016)

Fewer than 50 spots remain! Make sure to reserve your spot before the competition fills up!


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 27, 2016)

This competition is filled! If you want to come but did not register in time, please sign up for the waitlist!


----------



## danthecuber (May 30, 2016)

I don't know if I can make it. Might have to withdraw my registration, it's a really long drive for me.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 31, 2016)

danthecuber said:


> I don't know if I can make it. Might have to withdraw my registration, it's a really long drive for me.


okay you're removed but you still have to staff


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone wanna trade at this comp? I have a dino cube, lanlan pie, and a cyclone boys 2x2 (white plastic). I'd trade any of those for a decent set of stickers.


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 18, 2016)

Are we allowed in during the staff comp?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 19, 2016)

In the first round of 3x3, Andy Huang and Daniel Karnaukh got the exact same average and the exact same single, placing them both 7th. I have never seen this before.
*7*
Andy Huang
USA
9.78 9.30 9.61 8.06 11.11 *9.56 *Single: *8.06
7*
Daniel Karnaukh
USA
9.18 8.06 10.23 10.03 9.46 *9.56 *Single: *8.06*


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 19, 2016)

FastCubeMaster said:


> In the first round of 3x3, Andy Huang and Daniel Karnaukh got the exact same average and the exact same single, placing them both 7th. I have never seen this before.
> *7*
> Andy Huang
> USA
> ...



Whoa, that's awesome...


----------

